

Is Reddit Eclipsing Digg in Traffic? - thankuz
http://mashable.com/2011/04/28/reddit-digg-traffic/

======
michaelpinto
Digg is working hard to pull off a comeback — but at the end of the day it
come down to community. And the community at reddit is passionate, loyal and
really obsessed about the content. Sadly the previous management at Digg
seemed to work hard to kill that. The lesson to me is that it isn't about
upgrading features, but keeping your audience in love with you...

------
mikerhoads
Why is this headline phrased as a question?

